# Dare IV insert temps?



## melloyello (Feb 18, 2014)

I just installed an old Dare IV insert in my fireplace. For those not familiar with these, they were made in Lewiston, NC by a company called The Harrington Manufacturing Company (no longer in business). The firebox and surrounding is made of steel and the doors are cast iron. I need to know what kind of temps I should look for on the doors because this is the only place to stick my magnetic thermometer. Anyone out there have experience with this model or one similar? For those interested, here is a pic of one (not mine).


----------



## pen (Feb 19, 2014)

The pic never came through but by your description, it sounds like a unit that is older so I'm going to move this over to the classic stove room.

In general, most of these things claim that an overfire is when things start to glow.  

That said, you'll have to judge how hot things are getting in the area the stove is being operated and compare that to the thermometer you have on the door.  

The doors of my grandma bear fisher used to get pretty hot at times and rank right up there with temps on the stove top.  

Since you have the thermometer and insert installed, what temps are you seeing?  How are things heating up?  In general, I'd have to take a guess and say 650 would be a redline?  But really, that could be high.  It just depends on how heat gets emitted from this thing due to it's design I suppose.  

Inserts are always tough in this regards since so much of the unit is hidden.

Keep playing and comparing what that thermometer is saying to your results, add in some common sense and that's about the best you can do I'm afraid.

pen


----------



## melloyello (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info pen. It seems to like door temps around 350-400°F. I haven't pushed it higher than that because it is putting out plenty of heat and I have no way of measuring temps anywhere else. It seems to burn happily there and my 1800sq/ft house will maintain 75°F for 3-4hrs on one load. The room it is in gets anywhere from 84-89°F.


----------



## pen (Feb 21, 2014)

Biggest things with the older inserts is that they can produce a bunch of creosote.  Keep that chimney clean.


----------



## melloyello (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's a pic. Sorry the first didn't go through


----------

